# 7DPO faint line OPK Does this mean anything?



## BellaItalia78

Hey everyone! I am currently 7DPO and i tested with OPK today, i really feel its kinda early to test with pregnancy test. I have been taking fertilaid for woman, fertilaid CM, and Fertilaid Ovaboost. I started taking them around the 1st of July, I have noticed alot of change in my body since been on them. I have noticed as of 7DPO sore nips, tired, heartburn, pee frequently, and emotional. ( Boyfriend and I have not been seeing eye to eye) in the last week. I have PCOS and I have 1 child already, and for the life of me I cant remember any symptoms on certain time frames. When I found out I was pregnant with him, i had no clue it just happened. I got a POS OPK on CD19 and then 2 days after that I noticed stretchy CM and kinda white clumpy. Is this normal? any feedback would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks!

Baby dust to all!!


----------



## Omi

Hiya, 

I did this and tbh, and brutally frank, no...it doesn't mean anything. Basically, some women will get a faint line on an opk all through their cycle and also, if the OPK was to test positive for pg you would be getting a positive on an HPT instead, because you would have that much HCG in our system by then. Sad but true and I found this out the hard way, lol! In any case, maybe try testing with an HPT and fx that ones comes up positive hun :hugs: 

Here's a link with more info and the best of luck to you! :) 

https://peestickparadise.com/opk_as_hpt.html

:hug: x


----------



## cupcaker

As PP said it could be nothing. I think I read that the body contains the hormones to trigger OPKs at ALL times, in varied amounts, so most of the time not showing up strongly until ovulation, but still around.

BUT, OPKs started to show up violently for me (before pregnancy tests did) when I WAS pregnant. They were my first sign really. It was more like 8/9/10 dpo. So I hope it will be the same for you, so good luck. Pregnancy tests showed more like 10/11 dpo, so it felt like the OPKs picked it up quicker somehow!


----------



## BellaItalia78

:(


----------



## Shilo

I have PCOS too and it's notorious for always having a faint line on OPKs. I ALWAYS have a faint line no matter what. I've attached my OPKs from this cycle so far to show what I mean. These were all from CD9 to CD14 and I haven't ovulated yet.

When I was pregnant, I did get a positive OPK but that wasn't until my HCG was really high. Like in the thousands.
 



Attached Files:







opks.jpg
File size: 39.3 KB
Views: 26


----------



## BellaItalia78

*I am currently into my 3rd month of TTC #2 I am not sure if I ovulated this month I keep getting almost pos opks and then I get nothing. I have been testing since CD9 and the first test i have took was pos. I am not sure if I ovulated or not.. UGHH its so confusing...  I just took another OPK 10 min ago and both lines are pretty dark. My OVULATION was today according to my app.. I am posting the photos below. Let me know what you think. I hate having PCOS it truly does make life alot harder on me 

This first pic was a few days ago all the way back to CD9 and the bottom photo was today about 30 min ago
*

https://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f10/stephmccown/94703FEA-058F-4F46-95DC-1F51087C37C4_zpstfcoives.jpg


https://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f10/stephmccown/D8B79463-5D8E-4B09-B19F-4AA8A37DA95D_zpsrlgejheg.jpg


----------



## Shilo

Hm. I honestly have no idea what's going on. What CD are you on now? Your tests from today look almost positive but not quite there. What app are you using? If you're not temping with Fertility Friend then any other app isn't likely to be accurate, especially with PCOS. Unfortunately, lots of women with PCOS get false positives with OPKs and you may be one of the unlucky ones. I would suggest looking into temping as a more reliable way to tell if you're ovulating or not.

The only other scenario I could think of is if you ovulated back when you first were getting positives and now your OPKs are dark because you're pregnant. Have you taken a pregnancy test?

It's also possible your body keeps trying to ovulate but isn't causing your ongoing positives.


----------



## BellaItalia78

I took one 2 days ago and it was negative.. I am experiencing some abdominal bloating, moderate back pain and earlier today I had some really bad abdominal pain. My CM is watery, sticky and there is alot of it. I tried basal charting but I always forget to take it UGHH... Thank your quick response. Would it be okay to add you?


----------



## Shilo

Based on what you said and your almost positive OPK from today I am going to guess you are about to ovulate. Is your CM EWCM? Maybe google EWCM to see pics and compare. EWCM is a pretty typical sign of ovulation coming soon.

And of course :)


----------

